# Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. August 2012)

*Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*

Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995
eine durchsuchbaren Datenbank geordnet mit Jahreszahlen und Testberichte sowie release liste von PC Spielen
Verfügbare links zum derzeitigen rechte Inhaber und falls vorhanden Freeware download links
kauf download links.
Praktisch dazu ein PC System was in dem Jahr aktuell war. Und gekostet hat.
Eingebunden in der PCGH Webseite im Forum
Dazu zu jeden Spiel das bewertet werden kann eine Umgehung der Startschwierigkeiten. Fan Webseiten usw.
Ich dachte an so was in einer eigenen Webseite aber allein die Test die ich machen müsste sind zu aufwendig alles was erschienen ist zu bewerten und die Lösungen anzubieten.
Zumal mir die quellen für den rechte Inhaber aufzufinden nur google helfen kann.
Für ernsthafte Recherche zu wenig.
Und bitte die testkritterien  wonach ihr Punkte vergibt erklären.

Meine persönliche Wertungsskala

Die Erklärung wie ich etwas bewerte, also was bedeuten die % werte denn.

Wertung von mir:
Sound: von 1 bis 10, 
1 = Das ist Sound ???????? nichts gehört 
2 = Ich will taub sein, 
3 = Irgendwie passt das nicht, 
4 = zumindest versuchen sie Stereo abzumischen, 
5 = Ok Sie bemühen sich klang und Spiel zusammen zu bringen, 
6 = Na Ja OK, 
7 = Ein versuch auf Surround abzumischen, 
8 = Recht solide Soundausgabe in 5,1 oder 7,1 , 
9 = Ein fest für die Ohren in Surround, 
10 = Die Referenz besser geht es nicht  

Grafik technische Sicht:1-10 
1 = das Sollen Texturen und formen sein ? 
2 = man erkennt was, 
3 = Zumindest gibt es einen Sinn was da dargestellt wird, 
4 = Sie versuchen es zumindest, 
5 = auf ein guten weg und gut gemeint, 
6 = OK, 
7 = Sie verwenden mal neue Techniken, 
8 = recht solide, 
9 = fast Up to date, 
10 = neue Referenz für das Jahr  

Atmosphäre:1-10 
1 = gehen wir Döner essen ?,
2 =  
3 =  
4 =  
5 =  
6 = Sie versuchen es ja, 
7 = OK, 
8 = Gut inszeniert, 
9 = Sehr mitreißend, 
10 = Ein Meisterwerk an Motivation

Gameplay: von 1-10 , 
1 =  
2 = 
3 = es lässt Sich Steuern, 
4 = Wären Diese Bugs nicht ging ja, 
5 = nervige kleine Bugs aber es geht noch, 
6 = Mini Ärgernisse mit den Anfordungen und kleineren Bugs, 
7 = Solide und Fehlerfrei, 
8 = Grandios und keine Probleme, 
9 = Innovativ und abwechslungsreich, 
10 = Perfekt

Gesamteindruck des Grafikdesigns "Wie wirkt es":ich kürze dies oft als Grafik ab. 1-10 , 
1 = was Solln das, 
2 = Erkennst du was, 
3 = ich werde Wahnsinnig, 
4 = Das könnte doch ein..., 
5 = Irgendwie gewollt aber nicht getroffen, 
6 = man kann es als OK bezeichnen, 
7 = Solide und passt zusammen, 
8 = Stimmig und obendrauf sieht es sogar gut aus, 
9 = wirklich wie die Faust aufs Auge, 
10 = perfekt (schaffte bisher kein Spiel.)
Nach der Einzel Bewertung der Kategorie addiere ich die zahlen und nehme diese dann mal 2 weil Kategorien = Max 50Pkt auf 100% Gebracht

Frustfaktor:1 niedrig 10 hoch 
1 = Das ultimative Spaß game aber sehr einfach, 
2 = ich hab Spass wie Dackel beim decken, 
3 = Ich merk nichts von Frust, 
4= Ruhig aber man merkt schon das man gefordert wird, 
5 = erfreulich Frustlos, 
6 = es nervt gelegentlich, 
7 = Geduld junge Geduld, 
8 = 
9 = 
10 = Unspielbar
Dieser wert ist separat und wird nicht in der Wertung berücksichtigt

Demo, ja wieso eigentlich? Ich kann viel erzählen aber die eigene Meinung Überzeugt: Tja Sofern Demos gibt
Kopierschutz: Nervig ich weiß aber man sollte es wissen
Preis derzeit:Suchmaschinen preis 

Fazit Meist dokumentiere ich meinen persönliche Eindruck nicht weil zu sehr Subjektiv, Manch Spiel hat technisch nichts drauf macht mir aber saumäßig Spaß
Wert Erklärung
Wert Skala
00-30% absoluter Schrott (Schulnote 5 und 6)
31-50% nee Schande (Schulnote 4)
51-70% reicht aus (Schulnote 3)
71-85% gut (Schulnote 2)
86-100% Grandios wegweisend für die Zeit (Schulnote 1)
100% sind unmöglich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*

Das klingt nach einer epischen Aufgabe


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer epischen Aufgabe


 
Dann nimm noch ein paar Praktikanten dazu.  Die arbeiten gerne, gratis und sind motiviert.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. August 2012)

*AW: Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*

Frustfaktor würde ich aber rausnehmen, da dieser Wert sehr subjektiv ist. Einige schaffen echte Masocore Games mit links, andere sind schon bei Tutorials gescheitert


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*

Der Frustfaktor wird ja nicht bewertet und ist als Orientierung anzusehen inwieweit das gameplay nervend wird.
bsp Stormrise wer dieses Steuerungs-Konzept erdacht hat, der gehört erschossen. Unübersichtlich verwirrend weil keine map und voll auf Glück (Auswendiglernen) basierend.
forsaken im Grunde ein Solider Flug Shooter aber extrem schwammige Steuerung und bescheuerte Tastenbelegung, TES arena (dosbox) welcher Depp legt die Steuerung bei Maus Nutzung auf rechts? (Pfeiltasten) kein menü zum einstellen, Conflict denied ops Oh Mann wie kann man nur script erstellen indem man den Spieler andauernd in die Falle laufen lässt. Ohne Auswendiglernen geht das Tierisch auf Nerv.

Neben der Bewertung ob die gameplay Funktionen ordentlich gehen (bugs bringen da Abwertungen sofern die das gameplay behindern) gilt auch die Steuerung Einstellung als Positiv oder negativ

Nun Nehmen wir mal turok (1997) gemodet (no cd patch) läuft unter vista 64
Grafik: 7/10
Sound 5/10
Atmos 6/10
Grafik technik 1997:7/10
gameplay 8/10

Frustfaktor 6/10
Aber auch nur weil man, wenn man nicht aufpasst irgendwo runterfällt.

Ergebnis Turok dinosaur hunter 66%
das Spiel war 1997 nicht die grafikbombe und war quake sowie das frisch erschienen quake2 unterlegen insbesondere im Sound.
Kenne nee quake 1 dark mod und quake 2 was Grafisch etwas nachgelassen hat (dafür gibt es leider keine mods)
Quake 1 und Erweiterungen sowie quake 2 und addons laufen unter vista 64 Dank opengl

nun zum Problem ich hab nicht alles und vieles lässt sich heute kaum irgendwo kaufen geschweige besorgen.
angeblich haben ja die computec Verlag ein game Archiv seit bestehen der hefte
manch Spiel müsste dann per Recherche Umgehungen und fixes ein Spiel lauffähig gemacht werden.
Alles was ich finden kann Teste ich auf Vista 64 im Einen mach ich die Bewertung ohne hype.
Weil ich das Project nebenher mache hab ich auch schon einige andere foren gefunden wo einiges schon getestet wurde ob es auf Vista läuft.
Wenn da mal ein Magazin machen würde würde ich einfach die alten testberichte und Wertungen angeben.
natürlich gibt es schon webseiten die annähernd dies Schon gemacht haben aber ohne Kompatibilität Test und workarouds.

nun gut für mich allein ist das Projekt zu groß, aber alles was ich besitze bewerte ich auch plus Anleitung wie man es ans Laufen bekommt.
nächstes Wertung Wenn Endlich verfügbar Borderlands 2, Torchlight 2


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimm noch ein paar Praktikanten dazu.  Die arbeiten gerne, gratis und sind motiviert.


 
gerne check
motiviert check
gratis uncheck


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*

Das wäre ja fast eine Lebensaufgabe. Da sind auch einige Sachen die man eher subjektiv sehen kann je nach Vorlieben, und Sound und Atmosphäre wären da solche Kandidaten. Frustfaktor, wie soll man den messen?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie wäre es mit einer Spieldatenbank Test Bewertungen der PCA PCG Seit 1995*

ganz einfach wann nervt dich das Spiel
Zuviel trial and error, dämliche in die falle laufen.
Auswendiglernen von quicktimes oder Gegner spawns
ach Umsonst wer Sprach hier was von Umsonst. Werbung einnahmen und Partnerverträge für Verlinkung.


----------

